# I wanna say Hello



## Slingtarget (May 6, 2016)

Hello,

im new here in the forum and want to say Hello.

Im from germany 43 yo male and shot slingshot regular in my basement with my two sons!

if my englisch is bad please forgive me!

king regards

Dirk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Welcome Herr Dirk. No worries, your English is WAY better than my German. *


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dirk .


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Welcome. We are the same age. At least until July.


----------

